# New layout...



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I became bored with my layout (don't we all eventually), so I ripped'er up and started over. Same size confines. 30"x80"... hey it's all I can fit in my condo. This time I went with a seaside theme. The wife and I are total Cape Cod junkies. We have alot of nautical accents here and there in our condo, so it made sense to me. I'll post a few shots on a couple posts, due to a basic camera and only one way to attach the files... make'em postage stamp sized... Well, here is what I have so far....


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*here's some others...*

I tried to give it the feel of a New England coastal area. I'm still adding details here and there.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Oh yeah...*

We;re pretty civilized up here so I even included Men's and Ladies "Comfort Stations".... A.K.A Buoys and Gulls (in New England). :wave: 

thanks for looking....dave


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*oops here it is...*

I forgot to attach it and a shot of the middle track section... thanks tjd


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ha ha! That looks great!
I bet was fun to build also...
Enjoy!
Scott


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Land Ho, is that fog rolling in on the first pic.? Looks pretty sweet, even has a clam shack.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

VERY creative stuff. Proof that you can have big fun in a small space. I also see evidence that you've been in touch with Claus, huh? Looks like one of his Eldorados next to that flamed '55 Chevy, and is that little blue convertible with the #4 on it a modified Volkswagen Puma?

--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*thanks...*

It was (and is still) a blast to build. Has a personal connection too. I'm looking for the right background picture (cape shoreline) for the rear wall and still have to "populate" the place. I've got a few more ideas on the burner. The fog around the logo is actually Life-Like Scenics flower material. Looks like purple wildflowers up-close and in person. And yes that is one of Claus' Eldo's and a Puma I turned into a rag-top. He's my long-distance trading buddy. BTW, Haven't heard from him lately..._CLAUS ...you out there?? _ This is my first "all turfed up" layout and I must say for a guy who didn't like the stuff at first....well it kinda grows on ya. thanks again for looking.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*True...*

but we may have to use our imaginations on that one. Unless of course I can come up with a background mural that has one in it. I'm on the hunt for a panoramic image as we speak and if one is in it... even better. However, with a 3" maximum ceiling it's a tough order to fill either image wise or with an actual structure. I found a really cool HO lighthouse at a local hobby shop. Way too tall, but I carried it around in my hands for a good long time before I decided against it. I'm always game for stuff like that though.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great layout and details. Some interesting curves you put in there. Love all the detail. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

tjd241 said:


> but we may have to use our imaginations on that one. Unless of course I can come up with a background mural that has one in it. I'm on the hunt for a panoramic image as we speak and if one is in it... even better.



How about using an Advantix APS camera set to "panoramic", shoot a few pics that you like, try to line up the "ends", and paste them to the back & side walls. I'm considering this method for my own use. Sounds simple enough.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I like this idea...*



car guy said:


> How about using an Advantix APS camera set to "panoramic", shoot a few pics that you like


That's a way around trying to find that one picture that'll do the job. *AND... * I gotta take a vacation to get up there and shoot the pictures. The wife will surely sanction such an event if she's allowed to come with. Heck...that's an old fashioned, don't get any better, Win-Win situation if I've ever seen one. The only thing better would be to find a huge box-o-tjets at an antique shop somewhere along the route!!!!


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

tjd241 said:


> The only thing better would be to find a huge box-o-tjets at an antique shop somewhere along the route!!!!



I wish you all the luck in the world on that one!!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Looks great! Needs a mermaid (topless ?) in there. 

GP


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Good one AFXToo!!!! Made me snort my coffee on that one. 

Jeff


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

*lighthouse*

Hi ! Some lighthouses at Kibri (german modelkit for train layouts) :
- #3016 in TT scale , 16 cm high :


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

*lighthouse*

And this kibri in N scale :
- #7300 : 27cm high


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Lol...*



AfxToo said:


> How about a billboard?


HA... This one's great. I will be doing some stuff along these lines. Sponsors and advertisements on the infield walls. I'll have some real stuff and some made up stuff. The whole Cape area is pretty rich with stuff just like this. It's a pretty commercial touristy area, but only in an old school way. Lots and lots of zoning hurdles. Many towns don't allow McDonalds type of businesses that generate mega litter and have overbearing signage. Very New England attitude, but oh so important to keep the charm intact. Sprawl has no place on Cape Cod. Thanks everybody... I appreciate the input. Seeing all of your great layouts is what egged me on to re-do mine. dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Dave-
I like that you have a central theme. It really helps with the landscaping process. Fun looking track. This theme should last a while.
Jim


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Needed to stretch it out a bit...*

I found that the biggest challenge with a compact layout is making it interesting to drive on and somewhat of a challenge. My first layout was (although fun) a little too congested with small turns and specialty sections (3" hairpins galore, chicanes, etc). It was reminiscent of a small intestine and I used to joke about having a Kaopectate 400 or Immodium 250 race. It was also devoid of elevation changes _(which I really missed). _ For the former layout I guess I tried to get as much track down as I could in my 30"x80" space. It was a very technical drive. This new one is visually more appealing and the curves I incorporated keep you on your toes enough to have to pay attention to what youre doing. I used a paperclip to help me decide what to settle on. I just fiddled with it until I got the nerve to rip out the old layout. Ever since I've operated within my smaller space I've become a fan of the "small" layout. A hobby shop owner close to me has a lock and joiner layout (its landscaped) on dispay in his store that is only like 30"x30", but it has multiple levels. I'd like to get a picture of it to post here. Its a good example for anybody who is holding back from having a layout due to lack of space. Check out the pics. These are from a guy in Texas named John Stadelman and these are what inspired me to get some track _*nailed* _ down even if it meant having a smaller layout. dave


----------

